# 1991 Bridgestone MB-0 Complete Makeover Tips



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy Mother of Jesus,

I have a virginal MB-0 to work with and I need a good hard whack to the head. My goal is to spec it out in near original parts. I know what I'm up against....tons of money and a slow, slow process....

However, checking out the specs on Harris Cyclery's Bridgestone pdfs has been frustrating as the scan of the original 1991 catalog is blurry.

So...I'm hoping the good people here can help me figure out exactly what parts I need. Since most of the LBS don't carry that much NOS stuff, I'll have to get stuff online and that's a little hard without knowing size and all that....

Anyhow, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Did you get that zip that just went on the bay?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Should be a fun project. I think some of the parts were modified for Bridgestone, and will likely be difficult to find.  The XC-Pro pedals had Superbe Pro track cages, and according to the spec sheet, the front derailleur was a XC-Pro cage on a XC9000 body. The brake levers were drilled out SS-5 levers, but I don't know of this was unique to the Zip. Your headset will be a 1". I don't remember the BB size, but if you got the e-bay frame it looks like you have a BB.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep. That's me. Couldn't resist.... I was going to put on a straight bar and a nitto stem though. So much for purist....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

That was a nice purchase. Should end up a killer bike. :thumbsup: 

Do a search for 'MB-0' or 'MB-Zip' or even 'Bridgestone' under the Vintage Retro Classic forum and you should see some good threads on older Bridgestones as well as pictures to reference.

If you're going hardcore about NOS, it could take a while and cost more. If you allow slightly used parts it'll go quicker and cost somewhat less.

Daily eBay 'XC Pro' searches in your future....though I suppose you could do an all Mavic build too...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought about the Mavic. The crank alone was going to take a lifetime to find.

I'm in total agreement and will look for used parts. Lots of collectors out there so hopefully I'll find some nice shiny parts.

Now I have to sell my 1992 MB-1....or I dunno....do people really have 5 bikes?! Crazy.

Thanks for your comments. I appreciate the help!

UPDATE: oops. 6 bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I thought about the Mavic. The crank alone was going to take a lifetime to find.
> 
> I'm in totally agreement and will look for used parts. Lots of collectors out there so hopefully I'll find some nice shiny parts.
> 
> ...


The Mavic's won't be as difficult to find as you think. I've seen more clean Mavic cranks come down the line than clean XC Pros. Rear derailleurs however...

Do people really have 5 bikes!? Try several dozen or more.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I have too many bikes - and too many new Mavic cranksets and bottom brackets


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bragger!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sfgirlonbike said:


> bragger!


Work him over to sell you his surplus of Mavic parts...cheap!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm....work him over....i go find some brass knuckles....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't work me over please. The cranks come up fairly regularly on Ebay although NOS sets are rarer. I build the bike up nice but would worry about matching original spec - if that is what you want I'd wait for an original spec bike to come up - it will cost much less.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Yep. That's me. Couldn't resist.... I was going to put on a straight bar and a nitto stem though. So much for purist....


You think thats bad...I just built an RB-1 with 2007 ultegra, DA DT shifters, and kept the BRS-400 brakes on just for kicks. Grant probably has a bad twitch now....


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> So...I'm hoping the good people here can help me figure out exactly what parts I need.


http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1991_Bridgestone_MB0.htm

All the parts tend to be hard to find, Suntour being easier. The very difficult ones:
- Dia Compe Advantage 5 (specially drilled for Bridgestone)
- Selle Italia Turbo, special Tusk color ... i've been looking for a few years for one.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I know! I saw that. It's in their "museum." I thought that was hilarious as I imagined those bikes in formaldehyde, floating, never to touch the earth again. Some bike rights group should go and set them free.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anybody know what seatpost and shifters came stock with the 1991 MB-0? I'm assuming it was a xc pro thumbshifter? And what's a "pillar?" It's in their specs but I have no idea what that is.

Still looking for a wheelset and cranks for this bike. Thanks!


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Check Sheldons page for the specs...

A pillar is a seatpost.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

linkey....

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/index.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Does anybody know what imron or dupont paint color the:
1991 mb-0 tusk?
1992 mb-1 Pearl tusk? 

Just in case somebody repainted theirs already.

Thanks!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Work him over to sell you his surplus of Mavic parts...cheap!


If I was going to work Noah over for his bike stuff, the last thing I'd be wanting are his Mavic cranks  .

sfgirl: I might be able to hook you up with the correct wheels, but it will take me a few days to track down the hubs (if they're still available). Let me know if you want me to play detective and I'll do my best. My first mountain bike was a MB-Zip and I always like to see another one back on the trails.


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Does anybody know what seatpost and shifters came stock with the 1991 MB-0? I'm assuming it was a xc pro thumbshifter? And what's a "pillar?" It's in their specs but I have no idea what that is.
> 
> Still looking for a wheelset and cranks for this bike. Thanks!


XC Pro shifters
Ritchey (Nitto) post, silver = pillar

After I picked up my Zip last year, I started looking for parts that I could use to make it a bit better. It was nearly 100% stock, but for the "pillar" and stem. I ended up purchasing nearly every single mechanical part from one seller who harvested the parts off his Zip. The only parts I didn't win were the Dia Compe cantis. They come around often, so am not concerned.

Hence, I happen to have a spare MB-0 Mavic crank and MB-0 wheelset. The good news on the crank is that it is for a smaller sized frame (172.5 mm).


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I just happen to have a set of Dia-Comp 986 cantilever brakes and their SS-5 levers sitting in a box downstairs...

Oh, yeah, I work next to The Ferry Building in SF.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey, not to rain on your parade, but the MB-0 is one of those bike's I wouldn't ride too aggressively off-road. We saw a ton of broken ones in the Seattle Bridgestone dealer I wrenched in at the time. The problems we mostly saw was they the downtube below the headtube and the right chainstay. The were designed for light-weight racing, and not for longevity. I'm a big fan of the bikes, but prefer the MB-1 or 2 as a rider. I'm not saying never ride it, but ride it like it's the rare item that it is.

As far as the build, I'm a Mavic fan, but I saw one built with full Campy that was very nice. I also built up quite a few with totally custom light-weight kits and CNC parts.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

themanmonkey said:


> Hey, not to rain on your parade, but the MB-0 is one of those bike's I wouldn't ride too aggressively off-road. We saw a ton of broken ones in the Seattle Bridgestone dealer I wrenched in at the time. The problems we mostly saw was they the downtube below the headtube and the right chainstay. The were designed for light-weight racing, and not for longevity. I'm a big fan of the bikes, but prefer the MB-1 or 2 as a rider. I'm not saying never ride it, but ride it like it's the rare item that it is.
> 
> As far as the build, I'm a Mavic fan, but I saw one built with full Campy that was very nice. I also built up quite a few with totally custom light-weight kits and CNC parts.


Campy would defeat the entire design goal of the MB-0. But would probably look neat.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

themanmonkey said:


> Hey, not to rain on your parade, but the MB-0 is one of those bike's I wouldn't ride too aggressively off-road.


i think that's just the 1990 model ... the post'r has a 1991 which should have the stronger tubeset AFAIK

edit: stronger being relative


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*gets down on knees...*


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> *gets down on knees...*


You should be after that heinous "outing". You do realize now that no one here on vrc is going to help you or share their parts with you after what you did. You may as well go somewhere else.

Just kidding Where in the City do you live?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

holden said:


> i think that's just the 1990 model ... the post'r has a 1991 which should have the stronger tubeset AFAIK
> 
> edit: stronger being relative


We saw multiple year breakages. The Montlake Bike Shop in Seattle I worked for '91-'94 was one of the biggest Bridgestone dealers in the country, and I was seeing broken frames right up until I left in '94. I don't remember ever seeing one of the lugged frames broken.

Again, I'm not saying that this one is gonna break, but with how hard the things are to find replacing the thing would be really difficult. One of the main reasons they are so hard to find is the breakage rate. On the other hand they did ride the best of all their MTB bikes.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

yikes!

near an ice cream store named mitchell's.


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

You may try a dupont paint store. They can match paint even if you only have some still left on the frame. If you find out let us know.

I have a mint 1990 MB-0 (hehe, not for sale). Let me know if I can help.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for your offer. Actually everybody here has been amazingly helpful. I really thought I was a bike nut and now I know the truth....I'm not. 

I will figure out the paint number and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Paintscratch.com can color match anything & send it in a spray bottle. I was thinking about sending them a celeste green PMS# for a 1990 Bianchi Ultra Grizzly I might redo. Good luck with your build. I was thinking about buying a MB-1 (1991) that I saw. Are they good bikes? The MB-0 looks like a nice ride w/ TIG welded prestige tubing.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Pimpride said:


> I was thinking about buying a MB-1 (1991) that I saw. Are they good bikes? The MB-0 looks like a nice ride w/ TIG welded prestige tubing.


mb-1, yes, very good.

mb-0 is nice but with really ugly welds and bad paint. 
i have a 90 btw.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I might be just about to do something stupid with my economic stimulus...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220235142689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Why the outing?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

holden said:


> mb-1, yes, very good.
> 
> mb-0 is nice but with really ugly welds and bad paint.
> i have a 90 btw.


The Bridgestone paint seems to have gone downhill in 1990. My 89 MB-1 has nice looking paint. Especially compared to a Zip or a 1990 MB 1. I noticed the 94 MB-1 (havent seen 92 or 93 examples) has similar cheap looking paint. Wonder what happened.


----------



## H1449-6 (Apr 29, 2008)

holden said:


> http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1991_Bridgestone_MB0.htm
> 
> All the parts tend to be hard to find, Suntour being easier. The very difficult ones:
> - Dia Compe Advantage 5 (specially drilled for Bridgestone)
> - Selle Italia Turbo, special Tusk color ... i've been looking for a few years for one.


I have a S.I Turbo in Tusk from my (long gone) Zip. Happy to trade for some of the bits I'm looking for. PM if you're interested.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Not sure how you put the pics on top but here they are*

Ritchey WCS stem, Ritchey Force handlebars.
Suntour XC Pro headset, front derailleur, brakes, levers, shifters, hubs.
Mavic cranks and BB.
Shimano pedals and XTR rear derailleur (for now)
Campagnolo rims, Ritchey Force tires.

Thanks to scooterdude, unotache, pcc and John Caban for parts. Thanks to everybody else for the comments.

Please feel free to comment. I will be swapping the rear derailleurs soon. Ultimately, I will find a xc pro seatpost too.

Thanks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

looks perfect.
do you need such a long stem?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Looks great.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

colker1 said:


> looks perfect.
> do you need such a long stem?


It's 130mm. Yeah, i was going to try it out. It's all I have for now.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Turned out very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Now for a ride report


----------



## racerxti (Apr 20, 2007)

nice job on restore. Looks great.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*All Done!*

Okay, here's the final shot with the Suntour XC Pro long derailleur. The XTR was great though. I'll have to put it on something else.

As for the ride report...holy cow this thing is fast. Around 24 pounds. Not bad for a steel bike with not a bit of titanium. Corners well and quite fun to ride. Just. So. Much. Fun!

Now I can let go of my old KHS. Well, I would like an old Ritcheys and a Potts wouldn't be bad. Then I'll probably stop...mmm hmmm.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Then I'll probably stop...mmm hmmm.


yeah right


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks nice, sfgirl!! I especially love the crank and bars.... :thumbsup: 

Me thinks we should get a Bridgestone group together for a ride, like soon already!


----------



## Rev. Gusto (Mar 3, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Holy Mother of Jesus,
> 
> I have a virginal MB-0 to work with and I need a good hard whack to the head. My goal is to spec it out in near original parts. I know what I'm up against....tons of money and a slow, slow process....
> 
> ...


If you want the original seat and a catalog (not sure if it's 90 or 91), send me your address and I'll mail them from L.A. Seat's a little worn and sitting in a milk crate for years, so not beautiful but maybe until you get one in good condition -- if you want it. I had a 90, I think, which cracked on the back of the seat tube. Replaced with a now long gone MB-1. Personally, the MB-0 rode better than anything ever owned.

James


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Much better looking with that XC Pro on there. Just needs a tusk colored seat and silver post now.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Love this bike. I used to wrench at a shop and we had a customer who owned a zip always loved that color and the simplicity of the graphics. Those are some sexy cranks. Good job on the restoration.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice!

You made that project happen quick!

Now that you have a vintage to ride...whats the next project?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Next Up!*



Rumpfy said:


> ...whats the next project?


I would like to get either a small steel Stumpjumper (the bike I always wanted in the late 80s and early 90s but never could afford back then), Ritchey, or something similar, strip it, repaint without decals, and build with mostly west coast parts. That would be fun...expensive...and time consuming. I may skip the painting. Ha!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I would like to get either a small steel Stumpjumper (the bike I always wanted in the late 80s and early 90s but never could afford back then), Ritchey, or something similar, strip it, repaint without decals, and build with mostly west coast parts. That would be fun...expensive...and time consuming. I may skip the painting. Ha!


how about a stumpjumper AND a ritchey? start hoarding Logic parts.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

scooderdude said:


> Looks nice, sfgirl!! I especially love the crank and bars.... :thumbsup:
> 
> Me thinks we should get a Bridgestone group together for a ride, like soon already!


HMMM...which bike should I take?!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

you want a XS ibis mojo. or a salsa ala carte.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Do you like Bridgestones?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I would like to get either a small steel Stumpjumper (the bike I always wanted in the late 80s and early 90s but never could afford back then), Ritchey, or something similar, strip it, repaint without decals, and build with mostly west coast parts. That would be fun...expensive...and time consuming. I may skip the painting. Ha!


I hear your. I bought a Rockhopper Comp in 89 because the Stumpjumper was too expensive. I still have the Rockhopper and would like to find a nice Stumpjumper to match.


----------



## muchomeya (Aug 4, 2008)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Does anybody know what imron or dupont paint color the:
> 1991 mb-0 tusk?
> 1992 mb-1 Pearl tusk?
> 
> ...


Hi sfgirl

Did you ever get a reply re the imron or dupont paint color of the 1991 MB Zip? Looking to respray my Curtlo and only got a MB1 on pearl tusk, which is color wise not nearly as nice as the earlier tusk.

Thanks


----------

